# Quick salami pasta dish



## Haggis (Jun 9, 2006)

Was looking for something quick and tasty to make for my dinner tonight, looked in the fridge, pretty sparse, apart from a spicy salami with plenty of black pepper. From this starting point came a very simple, but delicious meal. I'm not even going to bother with quantities, I have no idea how much I used as usual

pasta, type of your choice (depends on how you cut the salami, I finely chopped the salami so I used fettucine)
salami, finely chopped
2 cloves of garlic, crushed
dried oregano
red wine vinegar

Cook your pasta in plenty of salted boiling water until al dente. Drain, reserving some of the cooking liquid. Return to the pan.

While the pasta is cooking, grab a non-stick pan, heat it over a medium-low heat then throw the salami into the pan and let it start to fry in it's own fat. When it starts to go a bit crispy, add the garlic and allow it to cook (but not brown) in the fat that has cooked out of the salami. Just as your pasta has finished cooking, throw a couple of generous pinches of oregano in with the salami and garlic and a good lug or two of red wine vinegar.

Add the salami mixture in with the pasta and toss about to distribute it evenly. Put a bit of the pasta liquid into the pan you cooked the salami in and swoosh it about picking up any leftover pieces of salami etc, add this to the pasta (even after this you may find it needs a bit of extra liquid for lubrication, that's where you can use the rest of the reserved cooking liquid).

Whack it into a bowl and enjoy. Your salt and pepper are taken care of by the salami (assuming you have black pepper through the salami).


----------



## auntdot (Jun 9, 2006)

Sounds great Haggis.

We have made something similar and have used other meats (usually ham or Italian meats with salami), often olives, sometimes pimento.  Like you we just add what we like and no quantities.

Thanks and have a great day.


----------

